# Just some foal pictures....



## Erica (Apr 21, 2007)

Just some baby pictures - only made it to two of the four pastures that have babies in them; but here are the ones I snapped a few of today as I was out doing checks.

The newest of the bunch at one week old -

*Erica's SockIT to Me*

(Little Kings B T Buck Bandito x Manson Red Roan Spotted Socks Lady)

SockIt's a full brother to Erica's Knock Your Socks Off.












*Erica's Total Knockout* - at a month and a half

(Cross Country Take My Breath Away x Erica's Knock Your Socks Off)






*Erica's Ima Rowdy Twister* - at a month old

(Cross Country Take My Breath Away x Erica's SRF Charisma)

He didn't get his jowl/chin shaved, as he didn't really want it....so still got fluffy checks, can't wait to get his head done as it is tiny.













Erica's Take a Look at Me - at a month and a half old

(Cross Country Take My Breath Away x Erica's Just Wait and See)






*Erica's Taking on Heirs * - at two and a half months old

(Cross country Take My Breath Away x Little Kings Heir to Glory)






*Erica's Big City The Thunder Rolls * - month and a half old

(Little Kings Big City Buck x Little Kings Wild Thunder)

He hasn't gotten his haircut yet so still in the "fluff"






*Erica's CrossCountry Bella Mia *

(Little Kings B T Buck Bandito x Cross Country Memories)

- almost 3 months old and TINY.....was going to clip and my cordless went dead after I got just a few swipes done.....so that was all she got and she is ALL fuzz, 3 months of winter fuzz on her teeny body, got a good 4" of hair on her. She's really going to be a shrimp when I get that hair off her; as that is all she is at this point, hair....








Erica's Big City Brite Lights - over two months old and VERY hairy as well.....and Dirty!

(Little Kings Big City Buck x Erica's Worth the Wait)


----------



## Erica (Apr 21, 2007)

and Knocker wanted her picture.....Erica's Knock Your Socks Off - multi National champion, HOF mare

She's now a broodmare w/ TKO at her side. 5 years old, 31.75" tall. She's my baby!

Been out in pasture the last three years, but I just love her to pieces....






you want me to hook and not move right.



: ......but I don't know about that....






And Mr. Bandito (Little Kings B T Buck Bandito) who is 8 I think, without looking...been out in pasture since he was 3. He's just right about 30", BTU son. This is him au'natural; not even brushed, as he got in the way of a baby I was trying to get pictures of......he's done good for me, been a multi National Champion and HOF producer, and consistant one.


----------



## Frankie (Apr 21, 2007)

:new_shocked: :aktion033: :new_shocked: :aktion033:

Oh,,,,,I like the one in picture number 1, number 2, and number 3 is nice, as is #4, #5, #6, #7, and WOW, #8 is :new_shocked: ,,,,,,,,and on and on and on!!!!

I don't know if you have already said, but which ones are you keeping from this years boys?

Thanks so much for making my evening,,,,,,,love looking at them all!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Apr 21, 2007)

Awww, that Bella is so sweet! What a cutie pie! Beautiful babies Erica!


----------



## Russ (Apr 21, 2007)

: SockIT to Me....is *OUTSTANDING!!!*

Bandito/Knocker aunatural pics look very very good. :aktion033:

All the foals look great....congrats!





This was fun looking at your pics tonight...... :lol: ........more pleaseeeeeee


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (Apr 21, 2007)

Awww, that Bella is so sweet! What a cutie pie! Beautiful babies Erica!

Awww, that Bella is so sweet! What a cutie pie! Beautiful babies Erica!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Apr 21, 2007)

: @ all of them.


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Apr 22, 2007)

They are all GORGEOUS Erica! Just Love Knocker and Bandito in the aunautural look! And the babies are all GORGEOUS ofcourse

Gage


----------



## love_casper (Apr 22, 2007)

YAAAAAAY!!! :aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:

WOW!!! i can't pic a favorite!! that little bella mia looks adorably tiny, brite's such a pretty boy, oh Knocker's lil bro is precious. but i do LOVE that Looker!!! he's so handsome!!!!



:

okay now you have to spill on which ones are sold, which ones you are keeping, etc.

oh and the au'natural pics are awesome!!! :lol:


----------



## Jill (Apr 22, 2007)

I love ALL the pictures!!! I think your foals are genetically predisposed to striking "the" pose!!! That even rhymes



They all look gorgeous and already so mature for their ages. They all really have IT! And Bandito









I jut love him and have loved his babies for years!!! Knocker is, as always, beautiful to see. She is so exceptional!











_(and also, I was playing "spy" trying to see what ladies are in Mr. Bandito's field so as to get a sneak peak at 2008!)_


----------



## lvponies (Apr 22, 2007)

They all look beautiful!!! Great pictures!!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (Apr 22, 2007)

wow! they ALL look real good erica! I really love SockIt!

Congrats on a whole bunch of outstanding foals!


----------



## Leeana (Apr 22, 2007)

Love them all, out of them pictue Mia takes the cake for me! Knock Your Socks Off and Bandito. I've always liked Bandito ...

....now one last request that i've been trying to get out of you all year. may we please see pics of mr Big City Bucks out in the pasture with his ladys?


----------



## Erica (Apr 24, 2007)

> YAAAAAAY!!!
> WOW!!! i can't pic a favorite!! that little bella mia looks adorably tiny, brite's such a pretty boy, oh Knocker's lil bro is precious. but i do LOVE that Looker!!! he's so handsome!!!!
> 
> *okay now you have to spill on which ones are sold, which ones you are keeping, etc.*
> ...


Thanks everyone for the compliments, I just love these 'boys' oh I mean babies.....

For the keepers; TKO and Twister are the boys I'm keeping to hopefully show next year, Hopefully Twister will grow and be in a different height level than TKO, as TKO isn't going anywhere yet, as I have a sentimental attachment to him...

And for now I haven't offered Looker, may be keeping him to add back in for some color he's just too neat and not something I get everyday





Have repeats of TKO and Looker hopefully coming next spring in the other gender



:

For those already sold; most have already posted who they are getting but for the ones that haven't I won't tell whom yet

Erica's Cross Country Bella Mia - StarRidgeAcres; have a repeat for 08

Erica's Big City Brite Lights - JMS

Erica's Big City Baileys on Ice - CKC; have a third repeat for 08

Erica's Big City Bomb Shell - Jill

Erica's Bandito's Beauty Mark - Shawntelle

Erica's Big City Conspiracy Theory - Tami; repeat for 08

Erica's Princess Chione - Scoopiedoo

Erica's Taking on Heirs - *

Erica's Big City The Thunder Rolls - *

Still have two boys Erica's Big City Bank on Me; repeat for 08 too and Erica's Bandito's Beyonet

and I'm yet again repeating "SockIT", this will be fourth time (08) for that cross, although I came close to putting Socks out with Taker I put her out with Bandito again as that colt is so nice.


----------



## Scoopiedoo (Apr 24, 2007)

I love em' all, Erica! Of course I'm partial to my girl, but IF I were a rich woman....ooooh the possibilities!!




:


----------



## Erica (Apr 24, 2007)

This is all I have on my laptop of Big City and Taker out with their mares....neither shots of "them" so to speak, these were taken last month






Taker and his mares being lazy (he's all the way on the left)


----------



## CKC (Apr 24, 2007)

Erica- I've been a fan of all of your horses for a long time, but when you finally get to own one it's such a good feeling of happiness.



:

Oh and I really really like Sockit...



:



:


----------



## MBhorses (Apr 24, 2007)

: can you say WOW!!!

You can send them to me here in Mississippi(haha)

You must have a waiting list for those nice foals or what?


----------



## Jill (Apr 24, 2007)

I love those pasture shots!!!!!!

AND, I think I see my baby girl in the pasture with Taker -- up in the center of the photo, last foal in the top row all sacked out asleep


----------



## Tatonkas Dream (Apr 24, 2007)

Erica - Just wanted to say congrats and WOW. I am new to the mini world but quality is quality and you can see it in your foals. kuddos! :aktion033:

good luck on the show season and as much as I love the baby pics my FAVOR is the mares and babies mostly laying down sunning and napping. I love it when my guys feel comfortable enough to lay down and nap (its extra special somehow)




: struck with your babies


----------



## River1018 (Apr 24, 2007)

Very lovely Erica! :aktion033:


----------



## NMMack (Apr 24, 2007)

:new_shocked: I think I just ruined my keyboard with all the drool.... :new_shocked:

Absolutely Lovely Erica, each and everyone of them!!!




:

Thank you so much for sharing the pictures, and Congratulations to everyone who got one of these fine babies!!!

Nancy & Mike



:


----------



## backwoodsnanny (Apr 24, 2007)

Theres the handsome one and the gorgeous one and the beautiful one and the (well you get the idea) love them all They are all wonderful. Lucky lucky talented lady.


----------



## Russ (Apr 24, 2007)

Erica, I am glad to see your repeating some of the same crosses.





I really liked Designs foals with Big City........Bandito/Manson Red Roan Lady......CC and Taker

Infinity is my other favorite......I really like the way she crossed with Big City the past 2 years



: I wish there was one more Big City cross to her.

Of course then there's Bacon Bits.....I hope she is in foal. She always has beautiful foals.

Gee, I can recite all of your mares, crosses etc........then forget important dates in my own life  . Hmmmm, is there a game show or trivia contest on Tiny Trotters knowledge. :bgrin


----------



## Jill (Apr 25, 2007)

Russ, you just reminded me of something! I wish I could remember clients' names the way I can remember the FULL name of almost any horse I've ever met! Or that I even knew my own family tree as well as I knew the pedigree of each of my horses! We must be crazy, but I think we kinda like it that way


----------



## Leeana (Apr 25, 2007)

Ooooo Big City *drool* and ohh my goodness Taker *more drool*.

Love them all, i'd be happy to have any of them in one of my stalls!


----------



## JMS Miniatures (Apr 25, 2007)

Brite is looking just as handsome as ever. I just love all your foals.


----------



## GMAMINIS (Apr 25, 2007)

Beautiful foals, as always!



: I want them all!!



:


----------



## Chamomile (Apr 25, 2007)

I love your babies Erica!! They are soooooooooo very nice. But I am partial to Looker and TKO. They are my FAVORITES!!


----------



## alongman (Apr 25, 2007)

What more is there to say?! Always beautiful horses Erica!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Apr 25, 2007)

Erica said:


> *Erica's CrossCountry Bella Mia *
> 
> (Little Kings B T Buck Bandito x Cross Country Memories)
> 
> - almost 3 months old and TINY.....was going to clip and my cordless went dead after I got just a few swipes done.....so that was all she got and she is ALL fuzz, 3 months of winter fuzz on her teeny body, got a good 4" of hair on her. She's really going to be a shrimp when I get that hair off her; as that is all she is at this point, hair....


We like tiny shrimps around here!! :aktion033: Thank you again Erica (and Belinda) for allowing us to own this precious little girl! She will be treated like the queen she is! We wuv her!



:

So, when can we bring her home????



: The trailer is hooked up and ready!



:


----------



## Erica (Apr 26, 2007)

> Erica, I am glad to see your repeating some of the same crosses.
> I really liked Designs foals with Big City........Bandito/Manson Red Roan Lady......CC and Taker
> 
> Infinity is my other favorite......I really like the way she crossed with Big City the past 2 years I wish there was one more Big City cross to her.
> ...


Hey Russ,

I'm the same way.......I remember horses names that aren't even mine, who old they are, what some of their foals are ext.....it's like I have a special area in my brain that logs all the horse information





Ask me the name of someone that I casually talked to yesterday, probably won't remember, I'm awful with people names (good with faces)

Yep I too really like Designs foal with Big City; that's the only cross I have done with her so far; I was tempted to put her out with Bandito to try to get some color (as she is a grayed pinto) but my feet started walking towards BC's pasture again when I went to turn her out.

Infinity is out with Taker, think that will be a super foal! I do love her BC foals, but wanted to try something different.........and she sort of has a suprise too.

Hers you some new crosses LOL - 08 or whose out so far.....a few of these mares are sold, and I still have a couple to turn out once they foal.

Big City; Denial, Design, Rowdy, Candy, Penny, Echo

Taker; Knocker, CC, Worthy, Peas, Angel, Infinity, Toucher

Bandito; Wild Thunder, Heir, Memories, Sunshine, Charisma, Socks

Royale; Nosey

Destiny has a pair of mares for when he comes home next week from Larry's.


----------

